# Wie schütze ich die freiliegende Verrohrung vor Frost ?



## hobbyfreund (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, wer es früh klärt ist klar im Vorteil 

Ich hab den Frost beim Neubau vergessen  

Ich hab zwei KG/ HT 100 Rohre aus dem Boden kommend freiliegend zum IBC. 
Kein Häuschen drumherum, also an der frischen Luft. ( kann auch nicht gebaut werden )
Es sind ca. 50 cm / 100 cm zum IBC  + die Enden im IBC
Es sind keine Zugschieber verbaut.
Zum Winter werden die Rohrenden im IBC über Teichniveau verlängert und das Wasser aus dem Filter abgelassen.
Die Rohre ansich haben weiter Wasser. Die muß ich frostfrei bekommen.
Absperren mit Luftkissen oder Absperrscheibe unter Boden geht nicht weil Bögen verbaut sind.

Nun gibt es diese Frostschutzkabel ( 5 m / ca. 15 eur / 75 w ) , die wollt ich um die Rohre legen und alles dann noch isolieren.
Klappt das wohl ?
Wisst ihr was angemessen Besseres ?


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Sep. 2016)

Kannst du dein Problem auch mal mit Zeichnung oder Bild zeigen?

In denke aber auch, da wird fast nur Rohrbegleitheizung oder Dachrinnenheizung helfen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie es bei Verlegung im Erdreich aussieht. Dachrinnenheizung könnte gehen.
Um wieviel Meter Frostschutz reden wir hier?


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2016)

Bei Kunststoff Rohren wie KG würde ich das nicht empfehlen. 
Da schmilzt das Rohr eher weg als es auftaut bzw Eisfrei bleibt.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da schmilzt das Rohr eher weg als es auftaut bzw Eisfrei bleibt.


*hust* Was ich bei einer Heizleistung von ca. 17 W (im Regelfall) bis 30 W auf den Meter jetzt mal ganz stark anzweifeln würde ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2016)

umbauen und entwaessern


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> *hust* Was ich bei einer Heizleistung von ca. 17 W (im Regelfall) bis 30 W auf den Meter jetzt mal ganz stark anzweifeln würde ...
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Ja Carsten,
darum 


troll20 schrieb:


> eher weg als es auftaut bzw Eisfrei bleibt


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2016)

Dann scheint mein Ironiedetektor nicht richtig angeschlagen zu haben ... 



laolamia schrieb:


> umbauen und entwaessern


... ist sowieso die bessere Lösung.
(auch gegen stehendes und vergammelndes Wasser ...)


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ich würde mir eine kleine Zimmerspringbrunnenpumpe (die ins Rohr passt) besorgen und das Rohr für den Winter leerpumpen.


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich würde mir eine kleine Zimmerspringbrunnenpumpe (die ins Rohr passt) besorgen und das Rohr für den Winter leerpumpen.


geht nicht, weil:


hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Es sind keine Zugschieber verbaut.


deshalb:


laolamia schrieb:


> umbauen und entwaessern





DbSam schrieb:


> ... ist sowieso die bessere Lösung.



Edit:
Noch einen  hinterher. Sieht schöner aus.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

So,So, ist schon wieder Winter!
Friert der Boden dann friert auch das Rohr, da Außendruck gleich Innendruck ist dürfte nichts passieren, nur ein hohles Boot wird im Winter zusammengedrückt.
Dann müsste ich ja jedes Jahr den Schlauch von Pumpe im Teich zum Filter austauschen(gepumptes System); sind aber nie Frost Mängel zu verzeichnen.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Sep. 2016)

> Bei Kunststoff Rohren wie KG würde ich das nicht empfehlen. Da schmilzt das Rohr eher weg als es auftaut bzw Eisfrei bleibt.


Dann würde ja die Dachrinne runtertropfen. 



> Friert der Boden dann friert auch das Rohr, da Außendruck gleich Innendruck ist dürfte nichts passieren, nur ein hohles Boot wird im Winter zusammengedrückt.


Na so einfach ist das aber auch nicht. Nur weil nichts kaputt geht, heißt das nicht, das nichts friert.
Warum gehen Wasserleitungen (drucklos/unter Druck) in der Erde manchmal kaputt.
Es ist nicht der Druck, sondern das sich ausdehnende Eis.

Es kann passieren, muß aber nicht.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

Also zwischen Leitungen die unter Druck einfrieren und Leitungen die nicht unter Druck stehen gibt es schon Unterschiede.
Wasserleitungen unter Druck sind schon mit einem Vordruck von ein paar bar vorbelastet, soviel bringt das Erdreich nicht auf und wenn das Rohr an der Luft ist, auch nicht. Fazit es platzt, andererseits wird auch nicht andauernd Wasser abgenommen.
Und jetzt mal zum Thema drucklose Leitungen;
Angenommen Dein Dach ist mit Schnee bedeckt und die Sonne kommt und taut es ab, im Erdbereich wird mit Sicherheit noch Frost herrschen.
Musst Du dann jedes Jahr die Dachentwässerung im Boden tauschen weil sie geplatzt .....Ich glaube nicht?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Sep. 2016)

Es wäre für die Klärung hilfreich wenn der Beitragsersteller mal ein Bild der Einbausituation einstellen könnte. Ansonsten ist alles Spekulation.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

Wie soll er denn das machen,  .....alles aufbuddeln, nur für ein Foto!


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

Wozu brauchst Du denn ein Foto, im Beitrag Nr.1 ist alles erklärt.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Sep. 2016)

Erklärt ja, aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2016)

Ja, dann mach mal ein FOTO!


----------



## Turbo (3. Sep. 2016)

Salü

Deine Montage kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Aber vielleicht helfen dir die Tipps doch weiter.
- Kannst du die Rohrleitungen mit Pressluft ausblasen, so das sie wasserlos bleiben.
Dies mache ich bei gefährdeten Gartenwasserleitungen welche sich nicht sauber entleeren lassen.
- Kannst du die Leitung mit einem  Propylenglykol Wasser Gemisch füllen. Dies wird bei Kollektoren und Kälteleitungen angewendet. (Giftig)
- Mit einer kleinen Pumpe das Wasser in der Leitung immer in Bewegung halten. dann gefriert auch nichts.
Aber aufpassen das der Teich nicht auskühlt.

Das Heizkabel wird wenn richtig montiert und gedämmt klappen. Kenne aber nur die Profi Lösungen.


Nur so nebenbei: Dem Wasser ist es ziemlich egal ob es einige Bar Ruhedruck hat oder nicht. Wenn es kalt genug ist, wird es gefrieren.


----------



## hobbyfreund (3. Sep. 2016)

hallo, hier mal zwei Bilder der Situation
bild 1 zeigt im oberen Bereich die Rohrenden im IBC.



   

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: 
Es wird nicht mehr umgebaut !
Ein Haus drüberbauen ist nicht möglich !
Rohre kommen aus der Erde ( das Obere im 30 ° Winkel von Unten,es  muss also auch im letzten Teil über Erde gedämmt werden )
Das obere Rohr kommt vom BA und das allein führt dann noch Wasser im Winter.
Das untere Rohr kommt vom Skimmer ( noch gar nicht angeschlossen ) und wird zum Winter abgepumpt, wasserlos sein.
Abstand von Erdmauer zum IBC ca. 50-60 cm.
Die Filteranlage ansich besteht aus Pumpenkammer und weiteren 2 IBC und  wird zum Winter wasserlos gestellt.

Mit Sprudelstein im Rohr, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Dann noch zusätzlich zum Frostkabel.


----------



## Turbo (3. Sep. 2016)

Gedämmten Deckel drauf und einen Elektro Frostwächter ( Elektro Ofen mit Frostwächter Funktion ) in den Schacht


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Frank, so wie Patrik / Turbo schon schreibt.
Du hast einen Filterkeller über diesen sollte doch bestimmt eh eine Abdeckung (Terrasse) , oder ?
Den Deckel dämmen und einen Frostwächter rein das reicht.
Und wenn du dann den Filter durchlaufen lässt freuen sich auch noch die Bakkis und damit auch die Fische.


----------



## hobbyfreund (3. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du hast einen Filterkeller über diesen sollte doch bestimmt eh eine Abdeckung (Terrasse) , oder ?
> Den Deckel dämmen und einen Frostwächter rein das reicht.
> Und wenn du dann den Filter durchlaufen lässt freuen sich auch noch die Bakkis und damit auch die Fische.



Hy, mal schauen ob ich noch was basteln kann in Sachen Abdeckung.
Bis letzten Winter hab ich den alten Filter ( 2 Regentonnen ) immer wasserlos gestellt.
Wenn ich den neuen Filter durchlaufen lasse, kühlt der Teich nicht zu sehr aus ? Angesaugt wird nur über den BA.
Allerdings kann ich die 2 weiteren IBC wohl nicht dämmen, da die höher auf Erdniveau und nicht in einer Kammer stehen, komplett frei stehen ( das wird nächstes Jahr noch geändert, kommt auch in eine Filterkammer, IBC s alle in Teichhöhe )


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
also ich habe ein gepumptes System in einen Siebbogenfilter und dann in eine Regentonne und mit freiem Gefälle zurück in den Teich.
Habe ein ähnliches "Problem", dass meine Rücklaufrohre zum Teich zum Teil im Erboden sind und zum Teil oberirdisch.
Ich lasse daher 24/7 durchlaufen das ganze Jahr. Habe mir extra eine regelbare Pumpe geholt und kann diese dann im Winter herunterregelen.
Klar friert die Wasseroberfläche ein allerdings war im Einlaufbereich immer Eisfrei. Das Wasser hatte dann immer eine Temperatur von 1-3 Grad. Zur Sicherheit habe ich rund um die regetonne einfaches Styropor gestellt. Bisher toitoitoi nix passiert.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Sep. 2016)

> Das Wasser hatte dann immer eine Temperatur von 1-3 Grad.


Das finde ich schon grenzwertig. Erst einmal für die Kois.
Thermometer haben meist eine Abweichung von 1 Grad. Also könnten die 1 Grad auch mal 0 Gard sein. (Aber auch 2.) Und dann kippt es ganz schnell.

1400cm tief?


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Sep. 2016)

Grenzwertig ? Noe, finde ich nicht. Solange Wasser fliesst kann es nur > 1Grad sein und ich würde dem Thermomenter eher nciht so wirklich vertrauen was es da anzeigt da es möglicherweise auch von der Umgebungstemperatur "getrieben" ist. Ich habe normalerweise keine Kois und wollte ich auch nie so wirklich haben. Die paar die habe haben es allerdings immerhin schon 2 Winter überstanden 
1,4m tief ja ist es wobei es letztenendlich eher 1,6m an der tiefsten Stelle geworden ist.


----------



## Turbo (4. Sep. 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich habe ein gepumptes System in einen Siebbogenfilter und dann in eine Regentonne und mit freiem Gefälle zurück in den Teich.
> Habe ein ähnliches "Problem", dass meine Rücklaufrohre zum Teich zum Teil im Erboden sind und zum Teil oberirdisch.
> Ich lasse daher 24/7 durchlaufen das ganze Jahr. Habe mir extra eine regelbare Pumpe geholt und kann diese dann im Winter herunterregelen.
> Klar friert die Wasseroberfläche ein allerdings war im Einlaufbereich immer Eisfrei. Das Wasser hatte dann immer eine Temperatur von 1-3 Grad. Zur Sicherheit habe ich rund um die regetonne einfaches Styropor gestellt. Bisher toitoitoi nix passiert.



Das kann sehr heikel sein.
Wenn du keine Pumpe laufen lässt wirst du am Teichgrund 4 Grad warmes Wasser haben. (4 Grad warmes Wasser ist am schwersten)
Mit deiner Pumpe machst du möglicherweise die Schichtung kaputt. 
Möglicherweise kannst du Ansaug und Einlauf optimieren. 
Vielleicht ist aber alles super so.


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Sep. 2016)

never change a running system


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Sep. 2016)

> Wenn du keine Pumpe laufen lässt wirst du am Teichgrund 4 Grad warmes Wasser haben.


Auch die 4 Grad können schnell weniger werden.


----------



## hobbyfreund (4. Sep. 2016)

Die Thesen find ich alle interessant.
Mein alter Teich( bis zu diesen Frühling) hatte nur 66 cm !!
Dort hatten wir über die letzten Jahre u.a. ca. 6 Kois von 25 cm und __ Graskarpfen von 35 cm. 
Haben dann letztes Jahr 2 Kois ( 45 cm ) bekommen. Das wurde mir dann zu heikel mit der Teichtiefe. Den Winter 2015/16 haben sie gut überstanden mit Hilfe von Styroporabdeckung und dem jährlich wiederkehrenden Einsatz des spitzen Selbstbau-Eisfreihalter mit Sprudelung. 
Dann halt jetzt der Teichumbau ( siehe Profil ). 
Mir ist das glaube ich auch zu heiß, den Filter in meinem Fall durchlaufen zu lassen da ja dann die Temp. Schichtung verloren geht und auch wegen Filter einfrieren ( ok, ich könnt die Pumpe in ca. 30 cm tief in Teich hängen, dann bleibts unten recht stabil).
Aber ich werde wohl den Filter wieder abstellen, den Eisfreihalter wieder einsetzen, der sich unter extrem schwierigeren Bedingungen ( 66 cm ) ja schon bewiesen hat.
Denn, eigentlich sollte man das was sich bewehrt hat nicht ändern. Die Bakkis sind nach Filterinbetriebnahme in 3 Wochen wieder da, wie immer so.


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke, man kann keinen teich mit dem anderen vergleichen. Viel zu viele Faktoren spielen eine Rolle, die von Teich zu Teich auch höchst unterschiedlich sind. Wenn ich ein Koizüchter wäre so würde das System komplett anders aussehen bei mir......von daher sammelt jeder seine Erfahrungen 
ich wollte nur meine Erfahrungen hier mitteilen und nicht immer nur bei Problemen aktiv werden  
ich sehe noch Optimierungspotential bei mir aber eher an der Filterung nicht an der Rohrleitungsführung


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2016)

Nun waren aber auch die letzten Winter keine richtigen Winter. 
Ich bin gespannt ob ich es nochmal erlebe mit 1m Schnee in Berlin oder einige Wochen mit -20° ich hoffe mal nicht. Aber dann sind solche Filter der Supergau.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Tuppertasse (4. Sep. 2016)

Klar, das ist ja das schöne, dass jeder wahrscheinlich eine andere Meinung dazu hat.
Also ich für meinen Teil kann mit Sicherheit behaupten, sofern es keine "Ecken" gibt in dem Wassersystem, die nicht durchflossen sind, dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben. und -10° bis -15°C hatte ich hier auch schon.


----------



## laolamia (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Physik hat keine eigene "Meinung". Sicherlich friert Wasser in Bewegung
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nicht sofort bei Null.
Man kann natürlich zocken und es geht auch oft gut, man muss wissen welches Risiko man bereit ist einzugehen. Dabei spielt wir immer im Leben die Abwägung Kosten/Nutzen/Risko ne grosse Rolle.....wenn es um Lebensgefahr für Mensch oder Tier geht ist der Spielraum des testens da schnell gegen NUll, geht es nur um Sachkosten dann kann man viel probieren...muss man aber nicht . 

gruss marco


----------



## karsten. (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Rohrbegleitheizungen ,Dachrinnenheizungen sind etablierte sichere Systeme !

Suchwort "Fallrohrheizung"

bei Leistungen zwischen 10 und 40W pro m bezahlbar

üblicherweise "selbstregelnd"  dh. natürlich nur nach "oben"

ein Frostwächter als Schalter oder bei Knackefrost einfach Stecker rein und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich würde das Heizkabel  *im* Rohr verlegen .

Isolieren brauchst Du nicht solange die Pumpe an ist


weil : Du müsstest sonst auch ALLE anderen Oberflächen einpacken ........


mfG


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

karsten. schrieb:


> Ich würde das Heizkabel *im* Rohr verlegen .


Ich auch.


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2016)

karsten. schrieb:


> Isolieren brauchst Du nicht solange die Pumpe an ist


Den Deckel vom Filterkeller würde ich schon dämmen, aber jeder wie er es mag.
Aber was ich noch nicht gesehen habe, sind die Rückläufe. Sind die ähnlich verlegt?


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Sep. 2016)

> Ich würde das Heizkabel  *im* Rohr verlegen .


Aber Achtung: Nur der Schutzgrad IP X8 darf dauerhaft eingetaucht werden!
Es gibt viele mit z.B IP 67 oder X7.


----------



## hobbyfreund (6. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Den Deckel vom Filterkeller würde ich schon dämmen, aber jeder wie er es mag.


Also, das Gelände ist teils abfällig. Die Filterkammer ist nur ca. 70 cm hoch. Nur die Seite vom Teich ist IBC-hoch ( ca. 120 cm ).
Nur die Pumpenkammer mit den Einläufen steht in der Filterkammer.
Die weiteren 2 IBCs stehen komplett frei.
Es ist "noch" ein rein gepumptes System.
Nächstes Jahr alles auf Teichniveau.


troll20 schrieb:


> Aber was ich noch nicht gesehen habe, sind die Rückläufe. Sind die ähnlich verlegt?


Das ist alles dieses Jahr noch provisorisch. Der Rücklauf besteht aus einem freiliegendem 2 m HT100 Rohr mit Gefälle über Teichrand.
 
anderes Foto hab ich zur Zeit nicht. Nächstes Jahr kommt eine weitere Kammer links neben die Pumpenkammer und die 2 IBCs darein.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2016)

Pack doch einfach ordentlich Noppenfolie und ein paar Blöcke Styropor/dur drum herum. Und dann durchlaufen lassen, so das Bewegung im Rohr ist. Manche schützen ihre Bananen mit einem Haufen Laub vor Frost und haben auch Erfolg. Zu viel graue Theorie schon wieder und 4 Seiten fachsimpeln. Wenn´s eh ein Provisorium ist, dann isoliere auch provisorisch.


----------



## Tuppertasse (6. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn´s eh ein Provisorium ist, dann isoliere auch provisorisch.


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zu viel graue Theorie schon wieder und 4 Seiten fachsimpeln


Naja, was willst Du machen, wenn der Threadstarter erst in Beitrag #38 kurz vor Deinem Post mitteilt, dass alles nur ein komplettes Provisorium ist.
Weiter vorn im Beitrag #19 hieß es noch:


hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
> Es wird nicht mehr umgebaut !
> Ein Haus drüberbauen ist nicht möglich !


Ja, was will man denn da als Tipp geben? Woher soll man wissen, dass der Quatsch nur einen Winter überstehen soll?
Ne, da rollen sich doch einem wieder die Fußnägel hoch ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## hobbyfreund (6. Sep. 2016)

Mmh, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen .
Wenn du dir den Thread ernsthaft betrachtest hättest, hättest dir den Post sparen können !
Nur mal alles überfliegen, ja dann.....

Die Ausgangsfragen waren ja erstmal Andere !
Der Thread verselbständigte sich dann bzw. die Tipps wurden globaler. ( wie fast immer bei längeren Diskusionen, ist ja auch o.k.).
Im Threadverlauf, durch die Infos , reifte bei mir aber die Erkenntnis, dass ich doch noch mal die 2 IBCs versetze.
Na und ?!! Wo ist dann da das Problem ? Eigentlich, doch genau dafür nimmt man doch teil daran !
Das man evt. schlauer wird, was mitnimmt, einsichtig ist, was ausschließen kann ect.

Ein Provisorium ist es ja erst später *"geworden".*
Alle Lösungsansätze gelten aber weiterhin genau so, finde ich.
Nehme auf jeden Fall was mit, auch für nächstes Jahr.

Nichts desto Trotz bleibt es immer noch bei der Problemstellung, die hier aber schon recht fein aufgearbeitet wurde.
Ich fühle mir geholfen ( schreibt man das so ? ).

Sorry , ich kann keine Diskrepanz erkennen !


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2016)

hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Nichts desto Trotz bleibt es immer noch bei der Problemstellung, die hier aber schon recht fein aufgearbeitet wurde.
> Ich fühle mir geholfen


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2016)

hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Thread ernsthaft betrachtest hättest, hättest dir den Post sparen können !
> Nur mal alles überfliegen, ja dann.....


Stimmt, ich habe Deinen Thread gar nicht gelesen. Ich wollte nur irgend etwas posten ... 
Du könntest ja mal schauen, wann ich in die Diskussion eingestiegen bin. - Da war Deine Anlage noch kein Provisorium. 
Du solltest anderen Leuten nicht einfach etwas unterstellen, sondern besser mal Deinen Thread lesen. 



hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Ich fühle mir geholfen ( schreibt man das so ? ).


Dann ist es gut.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## center (6. Sep. 2016)

ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat:
Ich hab mal was gelesen, dass man einen dicken luftgefüllten Wasser-/Gartenschlauch rein machen kann.
Klingt erstmal logisch, obs klappt, keine Ahnung


----------



## hobbyfreund (6. Sep. 2016)

Oh man, wieder völlig überflüssig.
ok, dann eben wieder mal auf die Art. dein Post-mein Post, dein post ......



DbSam schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mal schauen, wann ich in die Diskussion eingestiegen bin. - Da war Deine Anlage noch kein Provisorium.


Ja und ? Hatte ich doch geschrieben !!! Und geklärt,
weil:


hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Ein Provisorium ist es ja erst später *"geworden".*


 beinhaltet: Vorher war es keines !!

Auch mein letztes Post haste wohl auch nur wieder überflogen. Tztz.




DbSam schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habe Deinen Thread gar nicht gelesen. Ich wollte nur irgend etwas posten ...


Glaube ich mittlerweile.
Lasse es doch bitte einfach. Einen gibt es doch immer der..........


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2016)

Ach lass mal, Du bastelst Dir den Thread gerade zurecht ...


Unabhängig davon, könnte man jetzt noch in der warmen Jahreszeit dort Schieber einbauen und muss im Winter nur wenig dämmen:
(Stromsparend wäre das auch.)


----------



## hobbyfreund (6. Sep. 2016)

center schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat:
> Ich hab mal was gelesen, dass man einen dicken luftgefüllten Wasser-/Gartenschlauch rein machen kann.
> Klingt erstmal logisch, obs klappt, keine Ahnung


 Meinste wegen der Ausdehnung des vereisenden Wassers, als Raumreservoir_* ?*_


----------



## Dudelsax (6. Sep. 2016)

hobbyfreund schrieb:


> Meinste wegen der Ausdehnung des vereisenden Wassers, als Raumreservoir_* ?*_


Ja, da ist was dran...
Du könntest auch diese Schaumstoffrohre,wie sie als Schutz an den Stangen eines Trampolinauffangnetzes angebracht sind nehmen und in deine vorhandenen Rohrleitung einschieben.Sollte zumindest eine Hilfe gegen einzufrieren drohende KG Rohre sein.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

oder einfach die Rohre mit Glaswolle einpacken + mit Klarsichtfolie zusätzlich wasserdicht einpacken - so sind bei mir die Rohre isoliert, die Glaswolle ist immer noch trocken


----------



## hobbyfreund (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mich dann entschieden.
Hab mir die Arbeit gemacht. Ist doch sinniger.
Und zwar hab ich um die ganze Pumpenkammer doch noch einen Kasten gebaut.
Den Filter ( 2 x IBC )  ansich werd ich aber Wasserlos stellen.
Noch nen 4 m Frostschutzheizkabel rein und bei Bedarf anstellen.

Die 2 IBc kommen dann nächstes Jahr in die doch noch erweiterte Kammer. Dann steht alles auf Teichniveau.


----------

